# bubble bags or a tumbler?



## danfinance2008 (Jan 30, 2010)

it would cost me the same amount of money. if i bought or built a tumbler. if you could choose, what one would you pic and why?

thanks

*for those who have not seen it*

w.thcfarmer.com/forums/f11/diy-hash-tumbler-7843


----------



## danfinance2008 (Jan 30, 2010)

also if bubble bags

i am looking at a 4 or 5 bag set

would it make a huge difference with the 8 bag?


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Jan 30, 2010)

definitely worth it to build the tumbler in my opinion. a while back a buddy of mine purchased one, he payed 800 for it new and had to have it shipped over seas. I built 3 for me and total came out to about 150 for all three.

Its just way easier to use the tumbler and set a timer.


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Jan 30, 2010)

if you decide to build one i know where you can get your materials cheaper and faster.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 31, 2010)

diablo_cannabis said:
			
		

> definitely worth it to build the tumbler in my opinion. a while back a buddy of mine purchased one, he payed 800 for it new and had to have it shipped over seas. I built 3 for me and total came out to about 150 for all three.
> 
> Its just way easier to use the tumbler and set a timer.



I think that there are more than a few here who would be interested in your DIY tumbler...how about a tutorial in the DIY section?


----------



## DonJones (Jan 31, 2010)

diablo_cannabis,

I too am interested in your DIY tumbler.

I'm even more interested in the whole tumbler thing.  I'm familiar with using tumblers for cleaning and polishing but this it he first I've heard about using one to make hash.  

Will some one either post an in-depth explanation or a link to one?

Thanbks.

Great smoking everyone.


----------



## DonJones (Jan 31, 2010)

I looked at the thcfarmer tutor and understand how it works, but still have questions.  Incidentally, I think you could do the same thing with a hand crank if money was tight and that would save the cost of a motor.

Is the tumbler hash supposed to be more efficient than the bubble bags; give a better product or just easier to do since you don't have to stir it by hand?

If anyone is interested in the tumbler issue, then by all means check out the thcfarmer tutorial.  It was very easy to follow.

great smoking.


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Jan 31, 2010)

I did not take photos of the tumblers that i have now as i built them, but i am planning on making one in the next few weeks for a friend, so i can document it and post it up here for everyone.

DonJones, I have not used bubble bags but have some friends that swear by them. to me it does not make sense for me for all the hassle that comes with using the bags. when all i have to do is flip a switch and set a timer.

as for the hand crank you could absolutely do that, but for a $30 motor you wouldn't have to stand there and turn it for 20mins till all your trim is done.


----------



## DonJones (Feb 1, 2010)

diablo_cannabis,

Thanks for the information.

Great smoking.


----------



## danfinance2008 (Feb 3, 2010)

diablo_cannabis said:
			
		

> if you decide to build one i know where you can get your materials cheaper and faster.


 
that would be nice, send a link

also thanks to all who responded. i am going to go with bags for now. seems better reviews.

but if no one does a diy on a tumbler, i might this summer.


----------

